# Labelled As A Vinny



## Trigga

anyone have any idea what it could be? i just dont think its a rhom


----------



## Blue Flame

I'd say compressus.


----------



## Trigga

thats what im thinking too.. you can see bars on the fish

do compressus come from venezuala?


----------



## Blue Flame

Trigga said:


> thats what im thinking too.. you can see bars on the fish
> 
> do compressus come from venezuala?


IDK.....but it has the same shape of the compressus I used to have.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

im pretty sure compressus do not do not come from venuzuala. also im pretty sure as you said a vinny rhom would definately have red eyes by that size but also usually vinny rhoms are darker from what ive seen.


----------



## memento

I would say a Pristobrycon striolatus.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

^^ that would explain it being from Venezuela


----------



## memento

The shape is different from compressus. The snout is more blunt, while compressus has a pointy snout, slighty moved upwards.

But the intense, small spotting, the dark "V" but small black terminal band in the tail, the faint yellow anal fin, the overall silvery color with a faint orange gills and humeral spot, and the hyaline eye all suggest P.striolatus....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

So most likely not S.Rhombeus


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

comp or rhom imo. Comps i think are from brazil and not Venezuela , but mixups do happen.

IMO this fish is a serra


----------



## Trigga

Yeah doesn't look like a striolatus to me either.. The spotting kind does but the rest of the fish doesn't


----------



## memento

Trigga said:


> Yeah doesn't look like a striolatus to me either.. The spotting kind does but the rest of the fish doesn't


Just for learning, what differences are you referring to ? And that's not me being a pain in the ass, but you gave good id's in several occasions... so I'm just asking to learn from it









View attachment 193597


----------



## Trigga

Look at the snout.. The striolatus has a much shorter and more rounded snout

other than that I must admit they look very similar


----------



## memento

Trigga said:


> Look at the snout.. The striolatus has a much shorter and more rounded snout
> 
> other than that I must admit they look very similar


Indeed the snout looks some more pointed, but not as much as it is seems to be in S.compressus... and if it were a rhombeus, the eye would have been red by this size. How big is it ?
How is the terminal band in the caudal fin ? A big one, or a narrow one ?
I still have doubts, especially since there are a lot of small dots, while compressus usually has lesser and bigger bars...


----------



## whatsthedeal

It looks like a rhom who is late with red eyes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Im thinking S. compressus as well. It seems like that species is the catchall for a lot of similar fish. I have seen S. compressus with different tails, different spotting, different color.....Im not so sure that once there is some more in-depth study...these fish divided up a little. IMO...the snout is not blunt enough for Pristobrycon.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

do you think its safe to say its not S.Rhombeus?


----------



## RuthlessCarnage

I agree with what CombiChrist said.


----------



## whatsthedeal

wrong location. everything about it says rhom, besides the eyes. Could just be a local variation... maybe it will develop red eyes eventually.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Well...not a great picture to ID...but I dont think the fish is S. rhombeus. I would say if the fish was actually pulled out of Venezuela....maybe S. altuvei. I realize there is some spotting below the lateral line...but not much.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Here is a picture of the same fish if it helps


----------



## memento

I don't think locality should be consider a golden rule. Species have been proven to migrate before, so localities are not static characteristics.

I also agree with GG that eventually both the species S.rhombeus and S.compressus (along with similars like S.gibbus) will be rehabilitated and divided in several different species.

However this one is a mystery to me....


----------



## Lifer374

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...not a great picture to ID...but I dont think the fish is S. rhombeus. I would say if the fish was actually pulled out of Venezuela....maybe S. altuvei. I realize there is some spotting below the lateral line...but not much.


Altuvei did pop into my head too with that collection point.


----------



## balluupnetme

maybe its a hybrid of some sort like a rhom and compressus ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

CombiChrist said:


> I don't think locality should be consider a golden rule. Species have been proven to migrate before, so localities are not static characteristics.


With some species....the only way to visually ID them is with a collection point.


----------



## whatsthedeal

serrasalmus altuvei


----------



## Trigga

Grosse Gurke said:


> I don't think locality should be consider a golden rule. Species have been proven to migrate before, so localities are not static characteristics.


With some species....the only way to visually ID them is with a collection point.
[/quote]
I wish we had a size so we could totally count out a rhom.. If it's over 5" it should *not* have crystal clear white eyes.. It should at least have a tinge of red.. And I know it doesn't matter but the other "vinny rhoms" I have seen past the baby stage has had pretty red eyes


----------



## memento

Grosse Gurke said:


> I don't think locality should be consider a golden rule. Species have been proven to migrate before, so localities are not static characteristics.


With some species....the only way to visually ID them is with a collection point.
[/quote]

I agree, but on the other hand I think we should not exclude a possible ID just because a species is not described fron that collection point. S.compressus is not described from Venezuela. though that does not mean one will or can ever be caught from there.

But in other species collection point is indeed the only ID key (making it doubtful though whether we're actually dealing with a single species, o another variant of another existing species... like S.gibbus could as well be another variant of rhombeus).


----------



## rob51821

thats the piranha that aquascape has labelled as a vinny. do u think pedro knows that it really isnt a vinny rhom and is just trying to sell it as one?


----------



## Lifer374

rob51821 said:


> thats the piranha that aquascape has labelled as a vinny. do u think pedro knows that it really isnt a vinny rhom and is just trying to sell it as one?


No. He wouldn't knowingly do that. 
Trigger the "eyes" thing doesn't sell me. I'm with you that this fish looks a little off....but to me its more the head shape and the dorsum. 
He could very well just be stressed out making his eyes silver when normally they are a light rust color. 
The only reason I say this is because this weekend while moving my rhom, I was forced to severly rush the acclimation. He turned pale and his eyes turned silver. Total silver when normally they are dark red. 
I had never seen such an extreme case like mine and pretty quickly I thought of this thread.
I could be off on this. Just thought I'd put it out.

In another recent thread of Pedro's new stock he does have some Vinnie rhoms with light rust eyes. This isn't the same fish is it?

^
*edit
No its not the same fish
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190851-variety-of-piranhas-for-sale/


----------



## rob51821

Lifer374 said:


> thats the piranha that aquascape has labelled as a vinny. do u think pedro knows that it really isnt a vinny rhom and is just trying to sell it as one?


No. He wouldn't knowingly do that. 
Trigger the "eyes" thing doesn't sell me. I'm with you that this fish looks a little off....but to me its more the head shape and the dorsum. 
He could very well just be stressed out making his eyes silver when normally they are a light rust color. 
The only reason I say this is because this weekend while moving my rhom, I was forced to severly rush the acclimation. He turned pale and his eyes turned silver. Total silver when normally they are dark red. 
I had never seen such an extreme case like mine and pretty quickly I thought of this thread.
I could be off on this. Just thought I'd put it out.

In another recent thread of Pedro's new stock he does have some Vinnie rhoms with light rust eyes. This isn't the same fish is it?

^
*edit
No its not the same fish
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190851-variety-of-piranhas-for-sale/
[/quote]
yes it is the same fish. its the exact pic in the new arrivals 2 thread. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190816-new-arrivals-2/


----------



## memento

Just wondering, what's "vinny" referring to ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

CombiChrist said:


> Just wondering, what's "vinny" referring to ?


Venezuelan


----------



## memento

Okay, thanks


----------



## Lifer374

rob51821 said:


> thats the piranha that aquascape has labelled as a vinny. do u think pedro knows that it really isnt a vinny rhom and is just trying to sell it as one?


No. He wouldn't knowingly do that. 
Trigger the "eyes" thing doesn't sell me. I'm with you that this fish looks a little off....but to me its more the head shape and the dorsum. 
He could very well just be stressed out making his eyes silver when normally they are a light rust color. 
The only reason I say this is because this weekend while moving my rhom, I was forced to severly rush the acclimation. He turned pale and his eyes turned silver. Total silver when normally they are dark red. 
I had never seen such an extreme case like mine and pretty quickly I thought of this thread.
I could be off on this. Just thought I'd put it out.

In another recent thread of Pedro's new stock he does have some Vinnie rhoms with light rust eyes. This isn't the same fish is it?

^
*edit
No its not the same fish
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190851-variety-of-piranhas-for-sale/
[/quote]
yes it is the same fish. its the exact pic in the new arrivals 2 thread. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190816-new-arrivals-2/
[/quote]

I'm talking about the rhom in pictures 12, 13 and 14 of the link that I posted. I remembered that thread and wondered if that was the same Venezuelan Rhom as the one Trigger is questioning. I don't think it is.


----------

